# Another Group Buy.....any interest??



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

If the price is right I definitely would be. My groomer might be as well.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I am interested!


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

I would be interested if the price is right. I want the Hearts on Fire set. 
Mary


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

marywillow said:


> I would be interested if the price is right. I want the Hearts on Fire set.
> Mary


I just looked them up, they are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

They feel amazing and the pattern is lasered in so it won't chip when sharpened like some of the other patterns. I saw them at the last expo and fell in love.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd be interested pending the prices...!


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

shame i'm in the UK as i would love the pink poodle ones, what are they like?
Bec


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornishbecky, they can be shipped anywhere in the world though! I'm in New Zealand!!! The group buy would apply to anyone anywhere, that's the whole point of getting in on it; if we all get in on it so it's a bulk order we can get things cheaper than if we try to buy and ship them ourselves!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

OOH i just saw this! I would love to get in on this...I need scissors. Is this happening?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry, but not enough people were interested. I sure wish we could do a legacy shear group buy (Cameo swears by them).


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Sorry, but not enough people were interested. I sure wish we could do a legacy shear group buy (Cameo swears by them).


When I saw this thread, I had actually been thinking the same thing! Does Legacy do group buys? If so, I wonder what the pricing would be. I looked at their website, but I can't see spending over $600 on two pairs of shears just to groom one dog (ok..maybe I would do it, but my husband would have heart failure on the spot, as soon as I told him :rolffleyes 

If it was possible, depending on the pricing (and timing!) I would definitely be in if one were arranged!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

hummm, I could ask if we could get better pricing if we purchased in bulk, but this company is NOT a high volume entity, so I don't know if they'd have the capability to fill a huge order. Worth a shot to ask if enough are interested in this level of shear. Be prepared however, to still pay a pretty penny 

I would like to add, buying shears like this is probably not the best way to pick shears. When you invest a lot of money in a tool, you want to know that it works for YOU! Shears are a personal buying experience, you shouldn't buy such expensive ones' without knowing if they fit you or taking them for a test drive. When I got my first pair, I was lucky enough to use them at a seminar to see how they felt and worked. The first snip sold me


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

murieics said:


> I looked at their website, but I can't see spending over $600 on two pairs of shears just to groom one dog (ok..maybe I would do it, but my husband would have heart failure on the spot, as soon as I told him :rolffleyes


I paid over 700 for two pair YIKES!!! Getting ready to order my third pair


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Cameo said:


> I paid over 700 for two pair YIKES!!! Getting ready to order my third pair


:wacko: I think I need to make sure I can actually do scizzor work before I spend that kind of money on shears. It would be a shame to spend that much and then not be able to do anything with them anyway. :redface:


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I only groom my ONE spoo at home myself and I am by no means a pro. I have lately felt I need scissors though...especially curved ones. I do not want to spend that much... The priciest I was about to go was the Kenchii Scorpions...I am actually wondering if their may be something even less expensive that will work for me since i am just a pet owner. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Littleknitwit said:


> I am actually wondering if their may be something even less expensive that will work for me since i am just a pet owner.
> Any ideas?


Somebody recommended the Geib Entree line. I got the curved and have been happy with them. I am slooowly improving as a groomer, but it will be a long time before my shears are holding me back, LOL. I plan on getting a pair of the Entree straight sometime soon. 

A good place to buy shears is at a dog show. You can see how they feel in your hands, and even try them out on a nearby dog (hopefully yours, LOL).


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm with Cameo on the Legacy shears- Love them! I was at the same seminar with her and also got to try them. That being said though it would be hard to spend that kind of money without trying them out first. I tried ALOT of shears on my boy trying to find a pair that would actually cut his hair (super super thick berber carpet coat) and I had finally about gave up. His hair is so thick that most shears would either fold over or just move the hair out of the way. After trying these Legacys that was it. They not only whacked thru his coat but also leaves a nice finish. I haven't found too many dogs with this thick of a coat in the everyday grooming shop luckily. I also have the Entrees which are actually a pretty good shear for the money- I think $50-60. They can handle most coats well and you can get a pretty good finish with them. For around the same price Monk shears are pretty good too. Also Geib now offers a 3 piece set of their Gator line which is the line I learned with. You get an 8" straight 8" curved and thinning shear for about $170 I think. They are pretty good everyday shears. I have tried many many shears especially in the last 2 1/2 years I have had Tre- he's my guinea pig


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I have large hands so i have to "try on" shears i love the Geib line I have Cheetah, AllAmericans and the buttercut thinners(real sharp took a nice piece of skin off eyars ago) I have tried on some other shears that were high;y recommended but got hand cramps. It's a PITA but I will watch out for group buys for any I do have!


----------

